# 1964 GTO firewall tag/serial



## firemedic835 (Sep 22, 2017)

I have just purchased a 1964 GTO Can anyone help me figure out all the codes?

The Firewall tag is as listed

PONTIAC DIV. GENERAL MOTORS CORP.
07E PONTIAC MICHIGAN
STYLE 64-2237 BODY PO 24573
TRIM 217 PAINT P-P
ACC. 1W-2P-5N-5W
BODY BY FISHER 12-2

The serial number on the door is as listed

PONTIAC
824P298622


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

firemedic835 said:


> I have just purchased a 1964 GTO Can anyone help me figure out all the codes?
> 
> The Firewall tag is as listed
> 
> ...


I will give it a try....
07E: last week in July (E being the 5th week)
64-2237: 64=1964 model year, 22=LeMans, 37=2 door hardtop
PO 24573: Fisher Body plant in Pontiac MI, 24573 is a number used for sequencing in the Fisher Plant.
Trim 217: interior color Aqua
Paint P-P: Aquamarine metallic
ACC: accessory list for Pontiac and Kansas City Fisher Plant items
1W:tinted windshield
2P:radio
5N:GTO group
5W:unknown....could possibly be 2W? If so, that would denote the 2 speed automatic with 389 engine

Serial number on door is the VIN
8 =engine cylinders
2=LeMans
4=1964 model year
P=Pontiac final assembly plant
298622=assembly plant serial number

You can contact PHS and send for the production docs. If available for your car, then you will receive paperwork that may validate the GTO package was ordered for your LeMans.


----------



## firemedic835 (Sep 22, 2017)

Thank you very much I will try to get a better picture of the Vin number


----------



## firemedic835 (Sep 22, 2017)

Here is what I believe is the 5w


----------



## firemedic835 (Sep 22, 2017)

It has a 4 speed manual trans


----------



## firemedic835 (Sep 22, 2017)

Also a 389 Tri power,


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

That last accessory code sure looks like a 5 to me. My book only shows two possible codes for group 5. N for GTO and Z for seat belt delete. The book also says that delete option was Pontiac plant only. Does your car have seat belts?

Sounds like a great car you have there.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

No 2LG, just a 2P. 
5W is a seatbelt option

Trim tag reads like car was originally built with 3 speed. 
To determine if original Tripower optioned car, wil need to look at PHS copy of original build card.


----------



## firemedic835 (Sep 22, 2017)

Yes it has retractable seat belts


----------



## firemedic835 (Sep 22, 2017)

The GTO option with the 389 Tri power was only an option in Pontiac Ms and KS. 5N means GTO option. As far as I can research. Please let me know if you find something different.


----------



## firemedic835 (Sep 22, 2017)

Let me know if you something different


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

You are on the right track. Good research there. That chart shows that 5W is retractable seat belts like PH mentioned and your car has. 

I highly recommend that you order the PHS docs. 
http://www.phs-online.com



Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## firemedic835 (Sep 22, 2017)

Thank you my friend. I'll do that and let you know what I find. Thanks for your help and information


----------



## firemedic835 (Sep 22, 2017)

Thanks again, it is a true 1964 GTO 389 Tri-power. PHS is an outstanding source of information. They have "ALL" the documentation on the car. It's worth the $75.00 if you want to find out everything on the build of the vehicle.


----------



## firemedic835 (Sep 22, 2017)

And yes also a three speed


----------



## firemedic835 (Sep 22, 2017)

I got it today.


----------



## firemedic835 (Sep 22, 2017)

100% original. Original owner from 1964, verified through PHS. Best site ever. Drove it home 30 miles. Very lucky barn find.


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

firemedic835 said:


> 100% original. Original owner from 1964, verified through PHS. Best site ever. Drove it home 30 miles. Very lucky barn find.


Looks like a great car. Even better that it's going to be put on the road and enjoyed. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## firemedic835 (Sep 22, 2017)

Pinion head can absolutely help you


----------

